# Massey 148 - hydraulics not lifting



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

The hydraulic isn't working properly - isn't lifting when weight is put on the link box. Have to use the draft lever to get to lift. It is constant pumping. It also won't go down without being turned off or weight being put on it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone any ideas what this could be?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Jay, it could be a weak pump or a piston that has a faulty of blown seal.


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Must check the piston.... What about the rings in from the levers could it be them?


----------

